# Windows 10 Update error



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Attempting to run Windows Update ( windows 10 Pro 64 bit ) but keep getting Error ( 0x80240023 ).

Does anyone have a idea how to fix this please ?.

Cheers

Jumbo1.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Error: 0x80240023
Message: WU_E_EULAS_DECLINED
Message: The license terms for all updates were declined.Try running the Windows Update Troubleshooter.

Type *Troubleshoot *in Search bar to select Troubleshoot Settings, then *Windows Update *to start the troubleshooter.


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Couriant said:


> Try running the Windows Update Troubleshooter.
> 
> Type *Troubleshoot *in Search bar to select Troubleshoot Settings, then *Windows Update *to start the troubleshooter.


Thanks for Your reply, done what You have said but it doesnt detect any problems


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try this:

Go to Command Prompt and type:

*net stop wuauserv*

Then navigate to C:\Windows\ and rename the folder *SoftwareDistribution* to *SoftwareDistribution.old*

Go back to Command Prompt and type:

*net start wuauserv*

Then restart and see if you can run updates again.


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Many Thaniks for that, I think I can see the problem, It is trying to download a update for Microsft Office 2007....." Microsoft Office File Validation Add-oN" and constantly shows a error code of 0x800240023.

Still dont know how to resolve that issue ?.
Cheers 
Jumbo 1


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

removing the update and let it try again. Those steps should complete that task


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

The update doesnt download, I get stuck with this :-


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That messages shows *trouble installing updates *so the next step would to remove them and let Windows try again.

Do you have Microsoft Office 2007?


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes I have Microsoft office 2007


----------

